# R.I.P., Nami and Leo!



## EllaFish (Apr 26, 2012)

Sometime last night or this morning, both of my little sister's Bettas died. They were lost to what we believe to be a bacterial infection that did not respond quickly enough to treatment. 

Nami was a beautiful royal blue male crowntail and my sister's first Betta. His fins were absolutely stunning and he could tell when it was my sister feeding him or someone else (he would rarely eat what I fed him, haha). He loved to swim in and out of his castle ornament and spent his last days in his Betta log.

Leo was a green butterfly delta tail, and something of a show-off. He would zoom back and forth across the front of his tank, occasionally bumping into glass things. My sister absolutely loved him at first sight, and she went to a ton of trouble to make his tank really nice. He also had a Betta log to rest in.

They will be missed! My sister is flyingbetta, she would love it if you left a message for her. ;.(


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thays so sad.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Poor babies. So sorry to hear.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I wish we could use that experiments on our betta they did on Rats that make they live a lot longer.


----------



## EllaFish (Apr 26, 2012)

what experiment?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

There is this project they have been testing on animals that makes them live a lot longer.


----------

